

College students may be lacking in empathy, study finds - tokenadult
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/booster_shots/2010/05/college-students-less-empathy-study.html

======
CarlBeckel
Studies like these seem to point so often to things like violent TV and
computers, which sounds terribly anecdotal, but I guess bland enough that
people will accept the study as verifying something they already know.

I would love it if maybe sometimes you would get a study like this that
concludes, "Researchers suggest that the decline in empathy is caused by
excessive exposure to charitable pleas for helping whatever poor children or
country are in fashion at the moment, as well as those awful animal abuse
commercials that make me cry."

------
TNO
Here's my guess: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_nepotism>

